# Heavy feeling in my vaginal area



## Livsmom

I have this strange heaviness on occasion in my vaginal area. It seems to be there when I have been busy or when I get stressed. It is not really cramps, but like this heavy feeling. I also have noticed when I was sitting on the toilet one day that it felt like something was barely protruding. I was looking online to see what I could find and it said vaginal prolapse is when things protrude. I have several of the symptoms and wonder wouldn't the doctor have mentioned/noticed this when he did the pelvic exam at 8 weeks? This has to be pregnancy related right? Does anyone else get the heaviness? I was worried at first cause it is a similar feeling I had when I miscarried but now I get it all the time so pretty sure it's not a sign of that to come. I will mention it at my next appt on the 29th but just curious if anyone else has this? Oh and it's my 4th and I am 40 if this is helpful.


----------



## keepholdingon

I'm no help on what *exactly* it is, but I've read lots of other ladies on here have had that and I too get that occasionally! It's usually when I've been sitting funny or if I'm going #2! I think things just get so swollen down there and we're not used to it so it feels "full"

Also, I think I recently read that you can get varicose veins in the vagina.

ETA: not sure if I'm allowed to link to another board (eep!) but here's a helpful post:

https://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/discomfort/vaginal_heaviness_amp_vulva_varicose_veins/


----------



## mjvdec01

Don't worry. I'm 17w 2d pregnant with baby number three and I experienced that sensation with all three pregnancies. The heaviness and achy feeling is due to the increased blood flow, and volume. Prolapse would be rare. I think what you're feeling is perfectly normal. If you have something else going on, then I would say, contact your OB. There's nothing wrong with a little bit of peace of mind. I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## Ecologirl

Yep, look up Pelvic Congestion Syndrome. It's what I've got. I freaked out and thought I was having some kind of prolapse weeks ago, but it's just the varicose vein that runs up the inside of my thigh, through my vulva and labia and into my vagina (sorry I know heaps of tmi there). I had it with my 2nd pregnancy too, but not my first (doesn't really count says dr as it was 10 yrs previous). They say it can come on with the more pregnancies you have, weight gain, just generally getting older. What happens is the valves in your veins don't work properly so the blood pools causing the varicosies. Dr said I had them internally too. I've seen a surgeon etc and had a procedure after my last was born to put coils in my veins. These are supposed to help keep the valves open, but unfortunately it hasn't worked for me. I'll be having a hysterectomy after this baby I think. It's just too painful and flares up each month when I get my period. Also there's more of a blood clotting risk. I was told to keep an eye out. If anything felt hot and itchy and/or was red o go straight to emergency.

I hope it isn't this for you. It doesn't seem to be well known about. Just keep an eye on everything, but I'd suggest see your gp and mention this. Feel free to PM me if you like. There's more I can tell you I'm sure. I've had it for about 4 yrs now.

Take care, xo


----------



## holidaysan

Ive had the feeling on and off during this pregnancy. Didn't have it last time. It doesn't hurt but it doesn't feel very nice. Ive found if i put my feeet up for a while it eases off. actually called the midwife about it and she said not to worry, its normal especially after youve already had a baby.

xx


----------



## Livsmom

Ecologirl said:


> Yep, look up Pelvic Congestion Syndrome. It's what I've got. I freaked out and thought I was having some kind of prolapse weeks ago, but it's just the varicose vein that runs up the inside of my thigh, through my vulva and labia and into my vagina (sorry I know heaps of tmi there). I had it with my 2nd pregnancy too, but not my first (doesn't really count says dr as it was 10 yrs previous). They say it can come on with the more pregnancies you have, weight gain, just generally getting older. What happens is the valves in your veins don't work properly so the blood pools causing the varicosies. Dr said I had them internally too. I've seen a surgeon etc and had a procedure after my last was born to put coils in my veins. These are supposed to help keep the valves open, but unfortunately it hasn't worked for me. I'll be having a hysterectomy after this baby I think. It's just too painful and flares up each month when I get my period. Also there's more of a blood clotting risk. I was told to keep an eye out. If anything felt hot and itchy and/or was red o go straight to emergency.
> 
> I hope it isn't this for you. It doesn't seem to be well known about. Just keep an eye on everything, but I'd suggest see your gp and mention this. Feel free to PM me if you like. There's more I can tell you I'm sure. I've had it for about 4 yrs now.
> 
> Take care, xo

I read a bit about this just now and online it didn't sound like mine but the link to the other thread that one of the other posters posted talks about varicose veins in the vaginal area and it sounds the same. Not sure if that would be the same thing you are talking about? I actually do have this strange pain that might be related. It's kinda hard to describe so bear with me...the side of my vaginal region (if you will) feels swollen and very tender quite often. It is usually one side or the other. I describe it as a similar pain of when you ride a bike for a long time and get sore right there. Does this sound similar to what you are talking about? Sorry to be a pain, but quite curious! Thanks!


----------



## Livsmom

keepholdingon said:


> I'm no help on what *exactly* it is, but I've read lots of other ladies on here have had that and I too get that occasionally! It's usually when I've been sitting funny or if I'm going #2! I think things just get so swollen down there and we're not used to it so it feels "full"
> 
> Also, I think I recently read that you can get varicose veins in the vagina.
> 
> ETA: not sure if I'm allowed to link to another board (eep!) but here's a helpful post:
> 
> https://www.pregnancy-info.net/forums/discomfort/vaginal_heaviness_amp_vulva_varicose_veins/

Thank you for posting this link! It sounds exactly the same as I am experiencing. Not done reading all of it but yep, sounds familiar!


----------



## Ecologirl

Yep that's what I meant. I guess some websites don't describe it as well as others. It's varicose veins through the whole area. I'm swollen, make jokes I feel like a baboon, but it's no laughing matter really. My right side is much worse than my left. In the groin to the side of my vulva is where I had coils put in. I get quite bad pains around there. They can be sharp and also dull achey. I use ice a lot. Actually to describe it best it's pretty much like the feeling you have after you've just given birth. Well for me it is. I'm so sore, it's hard to sit, but I can't stand either. Need to elevate my legs and get my whole bum area elevated too to relieve the pressure. It hurts when I wee. It hurts when I wipe afterwards. Just so unpleasant, but no one would know I had it if I didn't tell them and it's not something I really bother telling people because then they ask what it is and I really don't want to be describing my vagina to everyone. I'd still get it checked by your GP. My old Dr back in Australia was absolutely wonderful to me and very knowledgeable on the condition. I've found the Dr's here in the UK don't seem to care or know as much about it. But that's just my experience. I hope you get some relief! It's not nice at all and with me it just gets worse by the day :-(
Good luck, xo


----------



## Indiapops

I've had this feeling and described a heavy pressure feeling..I've been told its because my babys head is low causing me to feel like something its pushing down inside x


----------



## Livsmom

Ecologirl said:


> Yep that's what I meant. I guess some websites don't describe it as well as others. It's varicose veins through the whole area. I'm swollen, make jokes I feel like a baboon, but it's no laughing matter really. My right side is much worse than my left. In the groin to the side of my vulva is where I had coils put in. I get quite bad pains around there. They can be sharp and also dull achey. I use ice a lot. Actually to describe it best it's pretty much like the feeling you have after you've just given birth. Well for me it is. I'm so sore, it's hard to sit, but I can't stand either. Need to elevate my legs and get my whole bum area elevated too to relieve the pressure. It hurts when I wee. It hurts when I wipe afterwards. Just so unpleasant, but no one would know I had it if I didn't tell them and it's not something I really bother telling people because then they ask what it is and I really don't want to be describing my vagina to everyone. I'd still get it checked by your GP. My old Dr back in Australia was absolutely wonderful to me and very knowledgeable on the condition. I've found the Dr's here in the UK don't seem to care or know as much about it. But that's just my experience. I hope you get some relief! It's not nice at all and with me it just gets worse by the day :-(
> Good luck, xo

Thank you. I am going to mention to my doctor when I go. Today it isn't hurting but we had been to Reno(mini Las Vegas if you aren't familiar) and been on my feet for the weekend.


----------

